# 2012 Skoda Octavia vRS Nexus 7 dash install



## a7788

Hello all,

Been a long time lurker, and have learnt a lot (especially a massive thanks to Kookie_Monster) and have decided I am going ahead with my dash install!

So the idea is to install my 32GB 3g Nexus 7 but make it removable as well. From what I can see there isn't anyone who has done something like this in a Skoda yet so will be the first 

*Firstly my car* - as I said it's a 2012 Skoda Octavia vRS - here are some rubbish pictures, car is filthy so sorry about that  (will get some better pics up at some other point)







And the dash/radio;



*Parts list with costs;*

Nexus 7 32GB 3G - eBay - £185.00 - *RECEIVED*
5 x matte screen protectors - http://www.ebay.co.u...984.m1439.l2649 £3.39 - *RECEIVED*
Octavia ISO harness - http://www.ebay.co.u...984.m1439.l2649 - £3.60* - **RECEIVED*
DCDC buck module 12v to 5v USB output power adaptor - http://www.ebay.co.u...984.m1439.l2649 - £3.67 - *RECEIVED*
2 x Add a circuit fuse tap - http://www.ebay.co.u...984.m1439.l2649 - £4.50 - *RECEIVED*
Micro USB OTG cable - http://www.ebay.co.u...984.m1439.l2649 - £3.49 - *RECEIVED*
5amp mini fuses - http://www.ebay.co.u...984.m1439.l2649 - £0.99 - *RECEIVED*
JVC KD-X50 headunit - eBay - £50.00 - *RECEIVED*
3.5mm jack to jack right angle 2m cable - http://www.ebay.co.u...984.m1439.l2649 - £1.79 - *RECEIVED*
Gel rubber silicone case/cover - http://www.ebay.co.u...984.m1439.l2649 - £2.51 - *RECEIVED*
ELM327 OBD2 mini bluetooth adaptor - http://www.ebay.co.u...984.m1439.l2649 - £5.86 - *WAITING FOR DELIVERY*
HifiMeDiy Sabre USB DAC. Digital to Audio Converter 96khz/24bit (incl USB to optical converter feature) - http://hifimediy.com...C&product_id=83 - £31.98 - *RECEIVED*
CT27AA25 Dual Fakra To DIN Aerial Adapter Amplified - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/350816615196?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649 - £9.45 - *RECEIVED*
Bought a second OTG Y cable as the first one seems to have an issue - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221225352773?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649 - £1.59 - *WAITING FOR DELIVERY*
Advanced 4 Port ON/OFF Switch USB 2.0 HUB - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221224905436?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649 - £1.98 - *WAITING FOR DELIVERY*

*Still to order;*
New fascia trim - I did buy this one - http://www.ebay.co.u...984.m1439.l2649 but it's rubbish and doesn't fit properly so have sent it back. I have however looked into this further and there is a trim that you can get which closes the gap - need to order this from the dealers.

Official Nexus 7 dock - Want to mount this in the dash for the tablet to sit in.
*UPDATE 16/06/13 - won a pretty much new dock on eBay for £23.25 - RECEIVED*

I think that's it for now - if I remember something else will add it on.

So the idea is to remove my stock radio and install the JVC one in the dash. The tablet will then be connected via the aux port. My phone will be connected via bluetooth to the head unit and tablet talk so can deal with calls, texts etc.
The tablet itself will be sitting in the official nexus 7 dock so the audio and charging will be via the pins - should also make it easier to be removable.

Still working on the removable bit, once I have the new fascia trim I can work on that.
Got the bluetooth OBDII adaptor which I'll be using with torque.

*Software/app wise I am using the below;*
Timur's USB ROM - http://rootzwiki.com...ment-usb-audio/
Music wise I need to decide, still to be done.
I have been using Waze for sat nav recently so will stick with this for now, if not it'll be google maps (They are going to be the same thing soon as Google has bought Waze this week)
Torque
Tablet Talk
Whatsapp - trying to get this working - 1 number, two devices
Tasker - still working this out
Car Home Ultra

Will add more as this carries on.

So I hope to have all my parts delivered in the next week or so then I'll be cracking on with it!

Will update this thread as it all carries on, if you have any questions just ask


----------



## naiku

Cool car, I wish we got those in the US!!


----------



## Kookie_Monster

Uh... I didn't realize your Octavia was a vRS. Hell of a ride dude!!! 

Anyway... nice thread and very nice project. Also, no need to thank me mate. You know where to find me if you have any remaining doubts. 

PS: take a look at this post on naiku's thread. Just look where that guy placed the radio.


----------



## a7788

Kookie_Monster said:


> Uh... I didn't realize your Octavia was a vRS. Hell of a ride dude!!!
> 
> Anyway... nice thread and very nice project. Also, no need to thank me mate. You know where to find me if you have any remaining doubts.
> 
> PS: take a look at this post on naiku's thread. Just look where that guy placed the radio.


Thanks mate, car is awesome - so much so the wife still hasn't driven it









That's something I'll think of for the head unit, looks tidy, need to wait for the weekend then I'll have a go.


----------



## a7788

Unfortunately my glovebox is just one big compartment so unless I make something for it, it won't fit.
Have had a little play this weekend;





Not sure if I will be using the dock, but need to get the headunit sorted first. Currently doesn't turn off and on with ignition so need to find the right pin/connector.


----------



## replicant

So i ended up buyign this dock to use and took it apart and you're left with 2 very small pcb boards; one of them has the audio out and mini usb and the other has the 4 pins.. you can fiberglass a pan for the nexus 7 and cut a spot for the 4 pins.


----------



## a7788

replicant said:


> So i ended up buyign this dock to use and took it apart and you're left with 2 very small pcb boards; one of them has the audio out and mini usb and the other has the 4 pins.. you can fiberglass a pan for the nexus 7 and cut a spot for the 4 pins.


Brilliant! Good to know, thank you 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## a7788

I seem to have found a couple of issues with the OTG Y cable - one is that it doesn't seem to charge properly and causes the tablet to turn off. The other is the normal usb port on it isn't a good fit, so plugging anything in it and it just falls out which obviously isn't good.

Now pay day has come round I can get the new trim from the dealers, looking at around £65ish :S

Will update again after I have these bits as the install should then go ahead


----------



## naiku

a7788 said:


> The other is the normal usb port on it isn't a good fit, so plugging anything in it and it just falls out which obviously isn't good.


Mine is like that, I had to put a bit of tape over the connection to make sure the USB hub cable stayed in place.


----------



## a7788

naiku said:


> Mine is like that, I had to put a bit of tape over the connection to make sure the USB hub cable stayed in place.


That's one option. Just want to see what the new one is like as well and compare.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## a7788

Few updates;

Received a new OTG cable and it is a lot better so that's good at least.

Also taken apart the Nexus 7 dock - some pics;


----------



## a7788

Got the main trim from the dealers today but still need another fascia adapter to finish it off which I am waiting for.

I want to make use of a webcam which activates via the simple webcam app but I want it to automatically show the webcam when I engage reverse. Any ideas on how to do this?

Thanks!


----------



## naiku

a7788 said:


> Got the main trim from the dealers today but still need another fascia adapter to finish it off which I am waiting for.
> 
> I want to make use of a webcam which activates via the simple webcam app but I want it to automatically show the webcam when I engage reverse. Any ideas on how to do this?
> 
> Thanks!


Take a look at Kuchar09's thread over on XDA. I am pretty sure he has a webcam doing exactly that.


----------



## a7788

Not had much time to look at this project recently but I finally have the head unit in and working. Is a pain of a job, the car has a can-bus that sends the ignition on/off signal, but only to the original head unit. So an aftermarket unit always sees power so is always on.

Have hacked the cable so I am running a power cable from the fuse box tapped on a fuse that only turns on with ignition 

Should hopefully have some time this weekend to carry on.


----------



## naiku

a7788 said:


> Not had much time to look at this project recently but I finally have the head unit in and working. Is a pain of a job, the car has a can-bus that sends the ignition on/off signal, but only to the original head unit. So an aftermarket unit always sees power so is always on.


As someone who also suffers wtih a VAG car with can-bus, if you get fed up using the hacked cable, see if a Connects2 harness is available. That's what I am running and it provides switched 12v, constant 12v, also allows me to keep power after I switch the engine off as long as the key is in the ignition (it also has remote on, reverse, telephone and various other wires available).


----------



## a7788

naiku said:


> As someone who also suffers wtih a VAG car with can-bus, if you get fed up using the hacked cable, see if a Connects2 harness is available. That's what I am running and it provides switched 12v, constant 12v, also allows me to keep power after I switch the engine off as long as the key is in the ignition (it also has remote on, reverse, telephone and various other wires available).


On my old Audi I tried to tap into the harness as well and couldn't understand why everything was permanent 12v. It all makes sense now lol.

Any idea on part number at all? Even the kit from Skoda only has a wire that you have to wire into the fuse panel.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## a7788

a7788 said:


> On my old Audi I tried to tap into the harness as well and couldn't understand why everything was permanent 12v. It all makes sense now lol.
> 
> Any idea on part number at all? Even the kit from Skoda only has a wire that you have to wire into the fuse panel.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


Found one that is part number CTASKCAN001. No reference on the connects2 website though. Have emailed the company asking it if the right one for what I want it to do.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## naiku

a7788 said:


> On my old Audi I tried to tap into the harness as well and couldn't understand why everything was permanent 12v. It all makes sense now lol.


It was incredibly annoying having everything permanent 12v, I don't mind running a new power wire, but at the same time don't really like having extra wires hanging out of the fuse box etc.

Here you go, I think this is the one that you need, it's a CTSSK002.2:

http://www.connects2.co.uk/ProductInformation.aspx?id=18046&p=CTSSK002.2

In the picture at the link, the brown and black connector holds all the power wires. If you want to add a Joycon for steering wheel controls, you would then pick up one of the head unit connection leads listed to the left, that then plug into the larger black looking box (and onto the Joycon). I think for mine I used a generic one of these.


----------



## a7788

naiku said:


> It was incredibly annoying having everything permanent 12v, I don't mind running a new power wire, but at the same time don't really like having extra wires hanging out of the fuse box etc.
> 
> Here you go, I think this is the one that you need, it's a CTSSK002.2:
> 
> http://www.connects2...46&p=CTSSK002.2
> 
> In the picture at the link, the brown and black connector holds all the power wires. If you want to add a Joycon for steering wheel controls, you would then pick up one of the head unit connection leads listed to the left, that then plug into the larger black looking box (and onto the Joycon). I think for mine I used a generic one of these.


Thank you for that, I will look at that one and see if I can get one asap. I don't like wires hanging out either so will do all of this properly but this is what I'm living with until the weekend lol;







I have two BlackVue in car cameras that is wired up to a Power Magic box as you can see in the second picture. It monitors the car battery and turns the cameras off when the battery gets to a pre set value - saves me from a flat battery 

Also waiting for some more add a fuse connectors so will tidy that all up then.


----------



## a7788

Naiku - thank you, received the CTSSK002.2 kit and managed to fit it this afternoon - works perfectly!

Juggling a lot of stuff at the moment so just doing this when I can, hopefully I can get some time on Sunday to use the fibreglass kit and get the tablet installed


----------



## naiku

Awesome news, glad to hear the CTSSK002.2 job does what you needed.


----------



## a7788

Sorry I haven't replied, been getting the house ready for the new arrival soon so not had time! 

Quick question, who has any alternatives to fibreglass to make a mount? I've heard someone has used bumper repair putty but just wondering on other ideas.

Thanks


----------



## venomizer

I still haven't quite understood why a DAC is needed when you can just run a 3.5mm cable direct from the tablet to the head unit. That's what I'm intending to do with mine anyway...What's the advantage of having the DAC? (I guess it is necessary if you are not using the existing/aftermarket HU and are just running straight to an amp).

I'm also looking at getting the webcam to show automatically when you put the car in reverse. I had an idea where you could link the power of the webcam into the circuit for the reverse lights (or in my case, I have a beeper that sounds when you put the car in reverse). I guess that runs off 12V though, so couldn't be on the same circuit, but maybe a relay could be used to switch a separate 5V circuit for the cam? Then I guess you can use Tasker to automatically load up the SimpleWebCam app when it detects the cam is connected (powered). Might be a lot of work just to save pressing an icon on the home screen every time you need it though!


----------



## a7788

venomizer said:


> I still haven't quite understood why a DAC is needed when you can just run a 3.5mm cable direct from the tablet to the head unit. That's what I'm intending to do with mine anyway...What's the advantage of having the DAC? (I guess it is necessary if you are not using the existing/aftermarket HU and are just running straight to an amp).
> 
> I'm also looking at getting the webcam to show automatically when you put the car in reverse. I had an idea where you could link the power of the webcam into the circuit for the reverse lights (or in my case, I have a beeper that sounds when you put the car in reverse). I guess that runs off 12V though, so couldn't be on the same circuit, but maybe a relay could be used to switch a separate 5V circuit for the cam? Then I guess you can use Tasker to automatically load up the SimpleWebCam app when it detects the cam is connected (powered). Might be a lot of work just to save pressing an icon on the home screen every time you need it though!


The output of the headphone socket is pretty much not usable in this environment. Just not enough so the DAC pushes up the signal and viola 

I will post a link up later about the backup cam - why make life difficult for yourself if there is an easier way 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## a7788

Sorry didn't have access to the link earlier re the backup cam.

I asked Kuchar09 for help as he got his working (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2113259) but he advised that the first way he was doing it was buggy and didn't always work. He advised the below;

"from my experience I would say get a normal license plate backup cam and an easycap with a stk1160 chipset!!! Email the seller to make sure it has the stk1160 chipset or else it wont work!!! Then you do not need the joycon to trigger the camera. the app automatically opens when it senses a signal from the backup cam when your in reverse. Were having a slight issue with the app but hopfully it will be fixed soon.

I believe this is the one I bought but email him to make sure it has the correct chipset first!
Easycap

Then once your ready to get that thing working come over HERE"

Hope that helps


----------



## venomizer

Still don't really understand about the headphone jack. Mine works just fine going through that to my head unit.

How does the app for the easycam sense a signal from the camera? You'll still have to link in to the circuit for the reverse lights right?


----------



## a7788

venomizer said:


> Still don't really understand about the headphone jack. Mine works just fine going through that to my head unit.
> 
> How does the app for the easycam sense a signal from the camera? You'll still have to link in to the circuit for the reverse lights right?


The backup camera would be sending the signal to the easycap which is connected via USB to the tablet. The backup camera will be tapped onto the reverse light, so will get power when the reverse light goes on, and have the other video output cables connected to the easycap. Hope that makes sense 

I've tried my N7 via 3.5mm jack lead to the aux port in the radio and get the faintest of sounds when both the radio and the N7 is on max volume.


----------



## venomizer

Yeah that sounds an easier route to go down when it comes to powering the camera.

Strange, like I said my audio works fine via the 3.5mm jack.


----------



## naiku

venomizer said:


> Yeah that sounds an easier route to go down when it comes to powering the camera.
> 
> Strange, like I said my audio works fine via the 3.5mm jack.


The sound typically works fine from the 3.5mm jack, but the issue is that it uses the Nexus internal soundcard which is not all that good. Using a DAC will give you much better quality audio, and it also makes it much simpler as you only need to run a single cable up to where the Nexus is mounted in the dash.


----------



## a7788

Been a while since I put an update on here, sorry about that 

I am still working on this project and now that I have a bit more time, hopefully I'll actually be able to finish it.

Now my ideas that I have;

Mounting: I want the nexus removable, now saying that I don't want to put stress on the USB and jack audio cable by pulling the tablet out and plugging in all the time.

Is it possible to use the official dock in host mode, so it charges as well as reads USB sticks etc? I can see a lot of threads on this and can get it working with the OTG cable attached and the tablet sitting in the dock, but as I have said ideally I want everything done through the pogo pins.

Basically I want to be able to snap the tablet into place using magnets somehow, then using the pogo pins it will charge and enable OTG mode.

So do I have to rethink this whole project or is there a way to do the above?


----------



## naiku

I think if you have a way to mount the dock in the dash it would work, but I think the dock does not pass audio/data or something via the pins? I could be wrong though, so you would still have to plug in the USB cable anyway.


----------



## xapt3r5

I'm afraid naiku may be right about that, mate...


----------



## a7788

Fair enough, thank you. Thought as much 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------

